

Ask HN: Which laptop do you use? - ekn

I've heard most hackers use thinkpad / macbook. Which laptop do you use?
======
byoung2
Dell Inspiron 15" dual-core 2.3GHz, 2GB RAM, 250GB HD. Purchased from Best Buy
for $399 on Black Friday in 2010

------
jamesbritt
Lenovo W500 with 8GB RAM (the max, sadly).

Sub-17" WUXGA screen and trackpoint mouse are must-haves for me.

